# Sears Stingray style bike questions ?



## Mr Froggy

Hi,  

I'm looking for history on Stingray style bikes sold at Sears.  My brother got one for his birthday in about 1966.   It was a purple single speed with purple metalflake seat and handgrips and chrome fenders.   Does anybody have pictures of the Sears banana bikes?  Who actually made them?   Where would I find a serial number?   

I still have the frame and handlebars and somewhere my Mom has a picture of my brother with the bike.   I'll try to post pictures.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rambler

Like this?


----------



## Mr Froggy

Yes, very familiar!  Aside from the shifter, that looks real close from memory.  I'll have to dig out the frame and compare.  Thanks for posting the picture!   Anymore info anyone?


----------



## Gordon

*sears*

Perhaps it had a single top bar, not a double. I have a 20 inch Spyder and a 24 inch Spyder, both from the 60's and both have a single top bar.


----------



## Mr Froggy

Gordon said:


> Perhaps it had a single top bar, not a double. I have a 20 inch Spyder and a 24 inch Spyder, both from the 60's and both have a single top bar.




Thanks Gordon,   Do you have pictures of yours?   I'm sure it had a single top tube like your talking!    Was the Spyder a Sears name or was that the name given by the company that made the bike?    Who made the bike for Sears?


----------



## Rambler

Yes Spyder was a Sears name, check out this 1968 Spyder in the upper right of this Sears Catalog page. Maybe your brother's bike looked like this.


----------



## how

most were made by Huffy


----------



## Woodyhfd

This is mine. It is an unrestored barn find. I didn't even clean it, I just put air in the tires. I believe it is a 1966. It was made by Murray.


----------



## Woodyhfd

The chain guard is faired into the rear fender.


----------



## Woodyhfd

Even the Sears badge seems to be of very high quality.


----------



## Woodyhfd

Perfect original seat.


----------



## Ed Littell

*Many thanks*



Rambler said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 56110




I have been trying to remember for a long time what the bike I have had since I was a boy. The picture you posted of the Sears Rail is it! I have had this bike since the late 60s.


----------

